# Car Ownership Data



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Estadão_

I find this an extremely fascinating subject as affect cities in so many levels and help to explain them, their traffic patterns, their affluence, etc. As it's difficult to provide data for all countries, I'll start with Brazil and invite forumers to add info.




*Brazilian Motorization Rate*

Brazil's car (Cars+SUVs+Pickups) fleet reached on December 2012 the 50 million benchmark. A series of maps showing this evolution:

*2001

BRASIL --- 144 cars / 1,000 people*


_Purple --- 400-450 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Blue --- 350-400 cars / 1,000 people
Light Blue --- 300-350 cars / 1,000 people
Green --- 250-300 cars / 1,000 people
Yellow --- 200-250 cars / 1,000 people
Orange --- 150-200 cars / 1,000 people
Red --- 100-150 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Red --- 50-100 cars / 1,000 people
Gray --- less than 50 cars / 1,000 people_



*2005

BRASIL --- 165 cars / 1,000 people*


_Purple --- 400-450 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Blue --- 350-400 cars / 1,000 people
Light Blue --- 300-350 cars / 1,000 people
Green --- 250-300 cars / 1,000 people
Yellow --- 200-250 cars / 1,000 people
Orange --- 150-200 cars / 1,000 people
Red --- 100-150 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Red --- 50-100 cars / 1,000 people
Gray --- less than 50 cars / 1,000 people_



*2010

BRASIL --- 227 cars / 1,000 people*


_Purple --- 400-450 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Blue --- 350-400 cars / 1,000 people
Light Blue --- 300-350 cars / 1,000 people
Green --- 250-300 cars / 1,000 people
Yellow --- 200-250 cars / 1,000 people
Orange --- 150-200 cars / 1,000 people
Red --- 100-150 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Red --- 50-100 cars / 1,000 people
Gray --- less than 50 cars / 1,000 people_



*2012

BRASIL --- 259 cars / 1,000 people*


_Purple --- 400-450 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Blue --- 350-400 cars / 1,000 people
Light Blue --- 300-350 cars / 1,000 people
Green --- 250-300 cars / 1,000 people
Yellow --- 200-250 cars / 1,000 people
Orange --- 150-200 cars / 1,000 people
Red --- 100-150 cars / 1,000 people
Dark Red --- 50-100 cars / 1,000 people
Gray --- less than 50 cars / 1,000 people_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*% of households owning at least one car* _(Census 2010)_

Regions, states and metro areas (over 500,000 inh.)

*BRASIL --------- 39.5%*



```
NORTE ---------- 19.4%
NORDESTE ------- 19.8%
CENTRO-OESTE --- 45.1%
SUDESTE -------- 47.3%
SUL ------------ 56.6%
```


```
Acre ------------------ 21.0%
Rondônia -------------- 28.1%
Amazonas -------------- 20.0%
Roraima --------------- 29.2%
Amapá ----------------- 24.3%
Pará ------------------ 14.2%
Tocantins ------------- 26.6%

Maranhão -------------- 12.5%
Piauí ----------------- 17.9%
Ceará ----------------- 19.0%
Rio Grande do Norte --- 26.4%
Paraíba --------------- 22.6%
Pernambuco ------------ 21.7%
Alagoas --------------- 18.0%
Sergipe --------------- 22.1%
Bahia ----------------- 20.4%

Distrito Federal ------ 60.2%
Goiás ----------------- 43.9%
Mato Grosso ----------- 37.2%
Mato Grosso do Sul ---- 42.4%

Espírito Santo -------- 38.5%
Minas Gerais ---------- 41.2%
Rio de Janeiro -------- 35.8%
São Paulo ------------- 55.6%

Paraná ---------------- 56.5%
Santa Catarina -------- 64.0%
Rio Grande do Sul ----- 52.7%
```


```
Maringá (PR) ----------------- 60.7%
Londrina (PR) ---------------- 58.4%
Uberlândia (MG) -------------- 55.6%
Brasília (DF-GO-MG) ---------- 53.6%
Goiânia (GO) ----------------- 49.5%
```


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*BRAZILIAN FLEET 2013* (Cars + SUVs + Pickup trucks)

*Brazil*'s fleet reached *50 million* registered *cars* in Dec 2012. *3,634,421* were sold in the country in 2012, consolidating as 4th largest market in the world. In 2000, there were less than half: *23,098,456*. Data for all the states and metro areas over 500,000 inhabitants:


*2013*

*--------- Cars + SVUs + Pickups Dec 2013 --- Dec 2010 --- Growth

BRASIL --- 53.693.351 --- 43.333.074 --- 23,9%

1. SUDESTE --- 29.315.269 --- 24.197.387 --- 21,2%

2. SUL --- 11.493.769 --- 9.256.587 --- 24,2%

3. NORDESTE --- 6.536.018 --- 4.964.526 --- 31,7%

4. CENTRO-OESTE --- 4.587.291 --- 3.581.506 --- 28,1%

5. NORTE --- 1.761.004 --- 1.333.068 --- 32,1%*


1. São Paulo --- 18.157.529 --- 15.260.318 --- 19,0%

2. Minas Gerais --- 5.836.653 --- 4.592.149 --- 27,1%

3. Paraná --- 4.452.508 --- 3.581.553 --- 24,3%

4. Rio de Janeiro --- 4.351.138 --- 3.561.407 --- 22,2%

5. Rio Grande do Sul --- 4.204.070 --- 3.394.649 --- 23,8%

6. Santa Catarina --- 2.837.191 --- 2.280.385 --- 24,4%

7. Goiás --- 1.865.675 --- 1.433.634 --- 30,1%

8. Bahia --- 1.755.073 --- 1.324.948 --- 32,5%

9. Pernambuco --- 1.302.923 --- 1.006.037 --- 29,5%

10. Distrito Federal --- 1.261.714 --- 1.044.561 --- 20,8%

11. Ceará --- 1.073.019 --- 818.151 --- 31,2%

12. Espírito Santo --- 969.949 --- 783.513 --- 23,8%

13. Mato Grosso --- 730.421 --- 544.459 --- 34,2%

14. Mato Grosso do Sul --- 729.481 --- 558.852 --- 30,5%

15. Pará --- 587.586 --- 438.327 --- 34,1%

16. Rio Grande do Norte --- 515.808 --- 400.666 --- 28,7%

17. Paraíba --- 488.553 --- 375.067 --- 30,3%

18. Maranhão --- 437.278 --- 317.267 --- 37,8%

19. Amazonas --- 420.986 --- 336.169 --- 25,2%

20. Alagoas --- 332.477 --- 252.046 --- 31,9%

21. Piauí --- 325.890 --- 234.882 --- 38,7%

22. Sergipe --- 304.997 --- 235.462 --- 29,5%

23. Rondônia --- 287.241 --- 207.059 --- 38,7%

24. Tocantins --- 214.561 --- 159.089 --- 34,9%

25. Acre --- 90.369 --- 68.111 --- 32,7%

26. Amapá --- 84.415 --- 66.749 --- 26,5%

27. Roraima --- 75.846 --- 57.564 --- 31,8%



*---- Car/1,000 Inh -- Inh 2013

1. SUL --- 399 --- 28.795.762 

2. SUDESTE --- 347 --- 84.465.579

3. CENTRO-OESTE --- 306 --- 14.993.194

-- BRASIL --- 267 --- 201.032.714

4. NORDESTE --- 117 --- 55.794.694 

5. NORTE --- 104 --- 116.983.485*


1. Distrito Federal --- 452 --- 2.789.761

2. Santa Catarina --- 428 --- 6.634.250

3. São Paulo --- 416 --- 43.663.672

4. Paraná --- 405 --- 10.997.462

5. Rio Grande do Sul --- 377 --- 11.164.050

6. Goiás --- 290 --- 6.434.052

7. Minas Gerais --- 283 --- 20.593.366

8. Mato Grosso do Sul --- 282 --- 2.587.267

*--- BRASIL --- 267 --- 201.032.714*

9. Rio de Janeiro --- 266 --- 16.369.178

10. Espírito Santo --- 253 --- 3.839.363

11. Mato Grosso --- 230 --- 3.182.114

12. Rondônia --- 166 --- 1.728.214

13. Roraima --- 155 --- 488.072

14. Rio Grande do Norte --- 153 --- 3.373.960

15. Tocantins --- 145 --- 1.478.163

16. Pernambuco --- 141 --- 9.208.551

17. Sergipe --- 139 --- 2.195.662

18. Paraíba --- 125 --- 3.914.418

19. Ceará --- 122 --- 8.778.575

20. Bahia --- 117 --- 15.044.127

21. Acre --- 116 --- 776.463

22. Amapá --- 115 --- 734.995

23. Amazonas --- 111 --- 3.807.923

24. Piauí --- 102 --- 3.184.165

25. Alagoas --- 101 --- 3.300.938

26. Pará --- 74 --- 7.969.655

27. Maranhão --- 64 --- 6.794.298






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





And metro areas (to be completed). I'll post data for all the 55 above 500,000 inhabitants:

*------ Cars + SVUs + Pickups Dec 2013 --- Dec 2010 --- Growth*

São Paulo (SP) --- 10.040.820 --- 8.662.131 --- 15,9%
_--- São Paulo --- 5.725.166 --- 5.254.715 --- 9,0%_

Belo Horizonte (MG) --- 2.181.721 --- 1.758.497 --- 24,1%
_--- Belo Horizonte --- 1.291.781 --- 1.087.827 --- 18,7%_

Curitiba (PR) --- 1.715.577 --- 1.434.704 --- 19,8%
_----- Curitiba --- 1.161.662 --- 1.014.246 --- 14,5%_

Porto Alegre (RS) --- 1.690.205 --- 1.395.562 --- 21,1%
_--- Porto Alegre --- 652.792 --- 572.809 --- 14,0%_

Campinas (SP) --- 1.505.222 --- 1.237.289 --- 21,7%
_----- Campinas --- 653.521 --- 554.325 --- 17,9%_

Brasília (DF-GO-MG) --- 1.460.432 --- 1.187.743 --- 23,0%
_----- Brasília --- 1.261.714 --- 1.044.561 --- 20,8%_

Goiânia (GO) --- 1.047.878 --- 833.940 --- 25,7%
_----- Goiânia --- 687.989 --- 577.791 --- 19,1%_

São José dos Campos (SP) --- 666.518 --- 548.615 --- 21,5%
_--- S.José dos Campos --- 302.781 --- 253.256 --- 19,6%_

Sorocaba (SP) --- 580.313 --- 459.330 --- 26,3%
_--- Sorocaba --- 309.066 --- 245.375 --- 26,0%_

Piracicaba-Limeira (SP) --- 580.126 --- 478.266 --- 21,3%
_--- Piracicaba --- 190.179 --- 159.130 --- 19,5%
--- Limeira --- 131.536 --- 107.886 --- 21,9%_

Londrina (PR) --- 472.881 --- 379.564 --- 24,6%
_----- Londrina --- 248.708 --- 203.629 --- 22,1%_

Manaus (AM) --- 401.174 --- 322.662 --- 24,3%
_--- Manaus --- 398.473 --- 321.067 --- 24,1%_

São José do Rio Preto (SP) --- 374.009 --- 306.089 --- 22,2%
_----- São José do Rio Preto --- 224.961 --- 187.419 --- 20,0%_

Blumenau (SC) --- 364.941 --- 305.674 --- 19,4%
_----- Blumenau --- 175.313 --- 148.212 --- 18,3%_

Araraquara-São Carlos (SP) --- 329.575 --- 264.456 --- 24,6%
_--- Araraquara --- 107.208 --- 85.449 --- 25,5%
--- São Carlos --- 115.427 --- 95.582 --- 20,8%_

Maringá (PR) --- 328.200 --- 259.190 --- 26,6%
_----- Maringá --- 194.194 --- 156.130 --- 24,4%_

Cuiabá (MT) --- 302.324 --- 239.331 --- 26,3%
_--- Cuiabá --- 223.572 --- 178.517 --- 25,2%_

Cascavel-Toledo (PR) --- 227.035 --- 179.112 --- 26,8%
_--- Cascavel --- 134.277 --- 108.345 --- 23,9%_

Campina Grande (PB) --- 110.793 --- 85.570 --- 29,5%
_--- Campina Grande --- 80.634 --- 63.770 --- 26,4%_

Macapá (AP) --- 80.077 --- 63.987 --- 25,1%
_--- Macapá --- 69.658 --- 56.307 --- 23,7%_



*---- Car/1,000 Inh -- Inh 2013*

Curitiba (PR) --- 505 --- 3.395.051
_----- Curitiba --- 628 --- 1.848.943_

Blumenau (SC) --- 500 --- 729.835
_----- Blumenau --- 533 --- 329.082_

Campinas (SP) --- 486 --- 3.094.367
_----- Campinas --- 571 --- 1.144.862_

São José do Rio Preto (SP) --- 455 --- 821.341
_----- São José do Rio Preto --- 518 --- 434.039_

Piracicaba-Limeira(SP) --- 445 --- 1.303.338
_--- Piracicaba --- 494 --- 385.287
--- Limeira --- 451 --- 291.748_

Araraquara-São Carlos (SP) --- 441 --- 747.627
_--- Araraquara --- 483 --- 222.036
--- São Carlos --- 488 --- 236.457_

Sorocaba (SP) --- 430 --- 1.348.964
_--- Sorocaba --- 491 --- 629.231_

Maringá (PR) --- 425 --- 772.221
_----- Maringá --- 503 --- 385.753_

São Paulo (SP) --- 423 --- 23.717.329
_--- São Paulo --- 484 --- 11.821.876_

Cascavel-Toledo (PR) --- 415 --- 546.740
_--- Cascavel --- 439 --- 305.615_

Londrina (PR) --- 410 --- 1.152.591
_----- Londrina --- 463 --- 537.566_

São José dos Campos (SP) --- 410 --- 1.624.565
_--- S.José dos Campos --- 450 --- 673.255_

Porto Alegre (RS) --- 387 --- 4.369.948
_--- Porto Alegre --- 445 --- 1.467.823_

Goiânia (GO) --- 383 --- 2.735.554
_----- Goiânia --- 494 --- 1.393.579_

Belo Horizonte (MG) --- 378 --- 5.766.172
_--- Belo Horizonte --- 521 --- 2.479.175_

Brasília (DF-GO-MG) --- 361 --- 4.046.232
_----- Brasília --- 452 --- 2.789.761_

Cuiabá (MT) --- 338 --- 895.185
_--- Cuiabá --- 392 --- 569.831_

Manaus (AM) --- 193 --- 2.082.403
_--- Manaus --- 201 --- 1.982.179_

Macapá (AP) --- 141 --- 569.613
_--- Macapá --- 159 --- 437.255_

Campina Grande (PB) --- 134 --- 828.359
_--- Campina Grande --- 202 --- 400.002_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Worldwide*

Those two articles (1 and 2) from the Wikipedia are quite good and a starter for a broader discussion.

From the Wikipedia (2010 data):

*Vehicles per 1000 inhabitants

United States ----- 797

Australia --------- 717

New Zealand ----- 712

Italy ------------- 679

Greece ----------- 624

Finland ----------- 612

Canada ----------- 607

Spain ------------ 593

Japan ------------ 591

Norway ---------- 584

Austria ---------- 578

France ----------- 578

Germany --------- 572

Switzerland ------ 566

Belgium ---------- 559

Portugal ---------- 548

Poland ----------- 537

Netherlands ------ 528

Sweden ----------- 520

Great Britain ------ 519

Ireland ------------ 513

Denmark ---------- 480

South Korea ------- 376

Argentina --------- 314

Russia ------------ 293

Mexico ------------ 275

Brazil -------------- 249

Romania ----------- 235

Thailand ----------- 206

Uruguay ----------- 200

Chile --------------- 184

Ukraine ------------ 173

South Africa ------- 165

Venezuela --------- 147

Turkey ------------- 144

China --------------- 83

Hong Kong ---------- 77

Peru ---------------- 73

Colombia ----------- 71

Indonesia ---------- 60

Egypt --------------- 45

Nigeria -------------- 31

India ---------------- 18

Pakistan ------------ 18

Congo ---------------- 5

Bangladesh ---------- 3
*

This list, unlike, the ones I've posted on Brazil, includes buses and trucks as well, so they're not perfectly comparable.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some Great Britain figures for 2012.

Cars/Vans per household (trucks, motorcycles etc not included)

Great Britain 1.14

Southeast England 1.32
Eastern England 1.30
Southwest England 1.28
Wales 1.22
West Midlands 1.22
East Midlands 1.21
Yorkshire & Humber 1.12
Northeast England 1.08
Northwest England 1.07
Scotland 1.06
London 0.75

Households with no cars/vans

Great Britain 25%

London 45%
Northeast England 29%
Scotland 29%
Northwest England 28%
Yorkshire & Humber 25%
Wales 24%
West Midlands 21%
East Midlands 20%
Eastern England 18%
Southwest England 17%
Southeast England 16%

Households with 2 or more cars/vans

Great Britain 31%

Southeast England 40%
Eastern England 37%
Southwest England 36%
Wales 36%
West Midlands 35%
East Midlands 34%
Yorkshire & Humber 31%
Northeast England 30%
Northwest England 29%
Scotland 27%
London 16%

Cars/vans per household by type of area.

London 0.75
Other Metropolitan cities 0.97
Other cities >250k population 1.09
Towns/cities 25k-250k population 1.14
Towns 10k-25k population 1.23
Villages/towns 3k-10k population 1.30
Rural areas/villages <3k population 1.58


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Jonesy, do you have cars/1,000 people type of figures?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I haven't I'm afraid, not from that source anyway. The average household size in the UK though is 2.4 people so you can probably work it out approximately from there.

So 1140 cars per 1000 households nationally would be roughly 475 per 1000 individuals.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
But there are households with more than one car. On the Wikipedia's 2010 list I posted, Britain is on 519 per 1,000 (including trucks and buses though). Since then, however, British car market grew stronger, overtaking for the first time in decades French and Italian.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Car ownership in Toronto is way below the national average. I bet less than half the people in my building have a car. I believe the highest rate of car ownership in Canada is in Yukon with 996 vehicles/1000 people.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

But public transportation is not that good in Toronto, right? Do you have data on Ontario?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Those two articles (1 and 2) from the Wikipedia are quite good and a starter for a broader discussion.
> 
> From the Wikipedia (2010 data):
> 
> ...


*

Yuri, your numbers for India seem accurate specifically for car ownership; it doesn't include other types of motorized vehicles.
If you include ownership of all types of motorized vehicles in India, it is 115 motorized vehicles per 1000 people.

According to the 2013 Statistical Yearbook (link), there were the following numbers in India 2011:

total motorized vehicles: 141,865,607 (over 141 million)

Thanks.*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> But there are households with more than one car. On the Wikipedia's 2010 list I posted, Britain is on 519 per 1,000 (including trucks and buses though). Since then, however, British car market grew stronger, overtaking for the first time in decades French and Italian.


If it's 519 including trucks and buses then 475 excluding them is probably not too far off.

The new car market has recovered in the last couple of years but I don't think that means car ownership is really increasing.

The market is quite saturated already, pretty much anybody that wants a car has a car, what might change in economically good or bad years is decisions about whether to replace an existing vehicle or not. If people feel good and have some spare cash they might buy a new car, if not they will hang on to the one they have for a couple of years longer. Increasing sales in the last couple of years are probably mirrored by increasing number of used vehicles being scrapped or exported.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

n20 said:


> Yuri, your numbers for India seem accurate specifically for car ownership; it doesn't include other types of motorized vehicles.
> If you include *ownership of all types of motorized vehicles in India, it is 115 motorized vehicles per 1000 people*.
> 
> According to the 2013 Statistical Yearbook (link), there were the following numbers in India* 2011*:
> ...


Are you including motorbikes? Because the list specifically excludes them.


----------



## Stravinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Italy. It's so congested it's ranked 4th.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Adding more cities:

Brasília, Goiânia and Uberlândia on post #2; Curitiba Goiânia, São José do Rio Preto and Blumenau on post #3.

*Curitiba* and *Blumenau* are the first Brazilian metro areas to break the 500 cars / 1,000 people barrier.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> But public transportation is not that good in Toronto, right? Do you have data on Ontario?


Correct. Transit was neglected for decades and we're in panic mode trying to expand capacity. People on the periphery are auto dependent, but in the core the reverse is true. I found this online:

2010 Car ownership by province/territory
NL: 334,912	
PEI: 95,002	
NS: 591,738	
NB: 544,871
PQ: 5,025,924	
ON: 7,768,256	
MB: 763,919
SK: 831,311	
AB: 2,993,137	
BC: 2,835,358
YK: 33,750
NWT: 24,989	
NT: 4,434
CANADA: 21,847,601

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/tables-tableaux/sum-som/l01/cst01/trade14d-eng.htm

2010 Population by province/territory
NL: 522,000
PEI: 141,700
NS: 942,100
NB: 753,000
PQ: 7,929,400
ON: 13,135,100
MB: 1,220,900
SK: 1,051,400
AB: 3,732,600
BC: 4,465,900
YK: 34,600
NWT: 43,300
NT: 33,400
CANADA: 34,005,300

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/tables-tableaux/sum-som/l01/cst01/demo02a-eng.htm

Based on these tables I calculated the following car ownership rates.  Ontario has the lowest rate of any province:

NL: 641.6/1000 
PEI: 670.4/1000
NS: 628.1/1000
NB: 723.6/1000
PQ: 633.8/1000
ON: 591.4/1000
MB: 625.7/1000
SK: 790.7/1000
AB: 801.9/1000
BC: 634.9/1000
YK: 975.4/1000
NWT: 577.1/1000
NT: 132.8/1000
CANADA: 642.5/1000


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

So there seems to be this correlation between income and car ownership. Now it would be interesting to check which countries or cities don't follow this pattern, and to see what we can learn from them.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

wc eend said:


> So there seems to be this correlation between income and car ownership. Now it would be interesting to check which countries or cities don't follow this pattern, and to see what we can learn from them.


I think that in a given area, car ownership always rises with income. Even in Hong Kong, where car ownership is extremely low, the rich tend to have more cars than the poor.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

wc eend said:


> So there seems to be this correlation between income and car ownership.


There's also a correlation between car ownership and the prevalence of appealing transit alternatives.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Car Ownership by State - Australia

*New South Wales*

No motor vehicles - 10.4% of households
1 motor vehicle - 37.8% of households
2 motor vehicles - 34.0% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 14.6% of households
Not stated - 3.2% of households

*Queensland*

No motor vehicles - 7.2% of households
1 motor vehicle - 35.4% of households
2 motor vehicles - 37.2% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 17.3% of households
Not stated - 3.0% of households

*Northern Territory*

No motor vehicles - 11.7% of households
1 motor vehicle - 33.3% of households
2 motor vehicles - 33.6% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 16.7% of households
Not stated - 4.6% of households

*Western Australia*

No motor vehicles - 6.1% of households
1 motor vehicle - 32.6% of households
2 motor vehicles - 38.5% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 20.0% of households
Not stated - 2.8% of households

*South Australia*

No motor vehicles - 8.7% of households
1 motor vehicle - 36.7% of households
2 motor vehicles - 35.6% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 16.1% of households
Not stated - 2.8% of households

*Victoria*

No motor vehicles - 8.4% of households
1 motor vehicle - 34.7% of households
2 motor vehicles - 37.0% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 16.8% of households
Not stated - 3.0% of households

*Tasmania*

No motor vehicles - 7.9% of households
1 motor vehicle - 35.6% of households
2 motor vehicles - 35.5% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 18.1% of households
Not stated - 2.9% of households

*Australian Capital Territory*

No motor vehicles - 6.2% of households
1 motor vehicle - 36.7% of households
2 motor vehicles - 38.8% of households
3 or more motor vehicles - 16.3% of households
Not stated - 2.0% of households


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Updating with figures for *Belo Horizonte*, *Cuiabá*, *Cascavel* and *Macapá*:



Yuri S Andrade said:


> (...)
> 
> And metro areas (to be completed). I'll post data for all the 55 above 500,000 inhabitants:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Table for the Netherlands.
Ownership varies between 416 and 816 between the provinces.

http://statline.cbs.nl/StatWeb/publication/?VW=T&DM=SLNL&PA=7374HVV&LA=NL

(Personenauto's means cars, 1st column shows all motorized vehicles)


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Car ownership per 1000 people in Latvia:

Up until 1990 it was very hard to buy a car but it's free market afterwards. The 1994 anomaly is due to a change in the vehicle register so you should ignore that. But 2008 is the economic crisis. Currently it's 316 cars per 1000 inhabitants.

Source: LR Centrālā statistikas pārvalde


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

In Chicago 70% of households have a car, and 30% are without. That 30% is heavily located in areas around the downtown and lakefront areas, mostly to the north.

In my neighborhood 52% of households are car-free, with 44% having one car and 4% having more than one car.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

What's the prevalence of cars on the poorest areas of southern Chicago?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> What's the prevalence of cars on the poorest areas of southern Chicago?


In the poorest areas of the west and south sides the number of car-free housholds is around 40% to 55%.

Alternately, in the dense areas that are home to most of the city's affluent population the number of car-free households is around 30% to 60%.

Once you get to the stable outlying areas, middle class, average, then the % of car-free housholds is around 5% to 20%.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Car ownership rates in German states per 1,000 inhabitants:

Schleswig-Holstein 541
Hamburg 426
Niedersachsen 555
Bremen 418
Nordrhein-Westfalen 528
Hessen 568
Rheinland-Pfalz 581
Baden-Württemberg (where the car was invented) 567
Bayern 576
Saarland 603
Berlin 341
Brandenburg 546
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 513
Sachsen 515
Sachsen-Anhalt 527
Thüringen 536

Germany 539


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

In Canada, as in many other places, it is not only wealth but the proportion of the provincial population that lives in a particular large city ie Toronto/Ontario, Montreal/Quebec, and Vancouver/BC. Larger cities tend to always have better transit and with more people living in a big metro their chances of taking it, and hence not needing a car, rise greatly. 

Alberta, as is the case in a lot of things in Canada, is a bit of an anomaly. It is a VERY wealthy province with extremely high wages, the lowest taxes in the country, and still relatively affordable real estate especially compared to next door BC. The disposable income levels of Albertans is extremely high and hence they have the highest level of car ownership. 

Interestingly thou, both the major cities of Edmonton and especially Calgary have excellent transit systems. Due to Calgary's good transportation and urban planning, the city's 55km CTrain LRT system has the highest ridership level of any LRT system in NA and third highest if you include Mexico despite the city only have 1.2 million. Over 300,000 Calgarians take the CTrain everyday and Calgary has higher per-capita transit ridership levels than much larger Vancouver. 

Calgary is proof that high incomes and high levels of car ownership do not necessarily have to result in low transit ridership. Calgary is a shining example that even if people have cars, that doesn't mean they are adverse to taking transit if the system is good, well maintained, frequent, and convenient.


----------



## messicano (Sep 27, 2010)

My city has 300 000 persons and 155 000 cars,most families own at least one car,just the poor people lack cars,this is problematic because we have pollution,traffic jam,cars crashs,etc.My city is a holy mess

my city is Ciudad Victoria,México 

http://www.cntamaulipas.info/mobile/nota.php?art_ID=54924

http://conexiontotal.mx/2014/01/24/reclutaran-a-200-policias-para-transito-en-ciudad-victoria/


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Car ownership per 1000 people in Latvia:
> 
> Up until 1990 it was very hard to buy a car but it's free market afterwards. The 1994 anomaly is due to a change in the vehicle register so you should ignore that. But 2008 is the economic crisis. Currently it's 316 cars per 1000 inhabitants.
> 
> Source: LR Centrālā statistikas pārvalde


That's a really big drop in 2008. I mean even if no-one bought a car for a couple years, you wouldn't expect it to drop that much, cars can last for decades.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

memph said:


> That's a really big drop in 2008. I mean even if no-one bought a car for a couple years, you wouldn't expect it to drop that much, cars can last for decades.


In 2009 there was made "big revision" in national register and system was updated. Unusable wrecks were removed from the register. Before this old cars had to be formally removed from the register but most of people didn't care to do this.

Crisis also decreased the number of cars, but not THAT much.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Gatis said:


> In 2009 there was made "big revision" in national register and system was updated. Unusable wrecks were removed from the register. Before this old cars had to be formally removed from the register but most of people didn't care to do this.
> 
> Crisis also decreased the number of cars, *but not THAT much.*


But look what what happens if you overlay the AADT levels of any main road over the car ownership data! Almost identical!











memph said:


> That's a really big drop in 2008. I mean even if no-one bought a car for a couple years, you wouldn't expect it to drop that much, cars can last for decades.


People not only stopped buying new cars but also sold their current ones. Or they were repossessed by banks.


----------



## rohjoe (Jun 11, 2005)

*Car ownership in Australia*










Source: http://www.ausstats.abs.gov.au/ausstats/subscriber.nsf/0/268932501A477446CA257BB00011A2FF/$File/93090_31%20jan%202013.pdf


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Looked at those international stats................I know these are 2010 stats but the recession in Europe and especially Greece started far before that. Despite all the economic woes, unemployment, and plunging income levels, Greece has a higher car ownership level than much wealthier Norway and Canada and a full 10% higher than Germany.


----------



## rohjoe (Jun 11, 2005)

ssiguy2 said:


> Looked at those international stats................I know these are 2010 stats but the recession in Europe and especially Greece started far before that. Despite all the economic woes, unemployment, and plunging income levels, Greece has a higher car ownership level than much wealthier Norway and Canada and a full 10% higher than Germany.


Interesting observation - I wonder what makes Greece so car friendly? The same could be said of Tasmania which has the lowest average weekly earnings in Australia, yet has the highest motor vehicle ownership rate of 853 per 1000 pop. Reasons for this could include relatively low urbanisation, lower cost of registration and no requirement for annual roadworthiness inspection. Also for classic/rally cars over 30 years old registration costs half that of other cars although this may be mirrored in other states.

The Northern Territory has the lowest ownership rate despite very low population density which is likely due to a high proportion of indigenous persons and possibly lower enforcement of unregistered vehicles in remote areas.


The real cost of motor vehicles has dropped significantly in Australia over the past 20 years with a big fall in import tarriffs and this along with reducing household size has been a major driver of increasing ownership. But there are social factors which I believe will slow future growth including young people not getting their licences as quickly as they used to due to tougher licensing rules and living with parents longer, and increasing density of the major cities.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

It will be interesting to see whether with densification car ownership declines or not. Cities in Greece are much denser than Australian cities, yet car ownership is not so much lower.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I've lived in Thessaloniki for a few months and my impression was that the city had a good public transport system and was not suffocated by cars at all. Further on, however, my impression was that regional transport lacked which did not help with the fact that many people seem to have two homes (one urban one rural) or live in rural areas but work / do business in the few urban centres, so they need to get around a lot by car. The roads are fantastic, they seem to have attracted a lot of investment.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

It could be the love of cars or their cars lack good mass transit.


----------



## rohjoe (Jun 11, 2005)

Chrissib said:


> It will be interesting to see whether with densification car ownership declines or not. Cities in Greece are much denser than Australian cities, yet car ownership is not so much lower.


2014 Motor Vehicle Census data released today, ownership rate is still increasing, from 750 last year to 756 this year....

http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/[email protected]/Lookup/9309.0Main+Features131%20Jan%202014?OpenDocument


----------



## Haddington (Apr 26, 2007)

Car ownership in Scotland has been historically low by European standards. 

Between 2001 and 2011 the households with a car increased from 65.8% to 69.5% (and ownership in the capital Edinburgh decreased). 

Breakdown per region of Scotland is as follows:-

2001	2011
Scotland 65.8	69.5

Aberdeen City 66.2	68.6
Aberdeenshire 82.1	85.7
Angus 73.6	76.5
Argyll & Bute 72.1	76.6
Clackmannanshire 70.5	75.1
Dumfries & Galloway	74.7	78.1
Dundee City 54.5	58.2
East Ayrshire 66.5	71.6
East Dunbartonshire	79.3	81
East Lothian 72.8	76.5
East Renfrewshire 80.2	81.4
Edinburgh, City of 60.5	60.1
Eilean Siar 70.2	77.2
Falkirk 69.2	74.8
Fife 70.5	74.4
Glasgow City 43.8	49.2
Highland 74.9	79.4
Inverclyde 57.2	61.7
Midlothian 72.3	75.2
Moray 76.4	80.1
North Ayrshire 63.9	67.9
North Lanarkshire 63.5	68.1
Orkney Islands 77.6	81.6
Perth & Kinross 76.3	78.9
Renfrewshire 62.8	65.6
Scottish Borders 76.3	79.5
Shetland Islands 76.5	80.9
South Ayrshire 70.8	74
South Lanarkshire 67.6	71.8
Stirling 75.6	77.7
West Dunbartonshire	56.8	62
West Lothian 72.4	75.6

Don't have per 1000 figs sadly.


----------

